# ..  Trump Foundation Will Dissolve, Accused of Shocking Pattern of Illegality?   ..



## charley (Jan 7, 2019)

The Donald J. Trump Foundation, once billed as the charitable arm of the president's financial empire, agreed to dissolve on Tuesday and give away all its remaining assets under court supervision as part of an ongoing investigation and lawsuit by the New York attorney general.

The foundation was accused by the attorney general, Barbara Underwood, of functioning as little more than a checkbook to serve Mr. Trump's business and political interests, and of engaging in a shocking pattern of illegality that included unlawfully coordinating with Mr. Trump's 2016 presidential campaign.

In addition to shuttering the charity, her office has pursued a lawsuit that would bar President Trump and his three oldest children from the boards of other New York charities, as well as force the  payment of millions in restitution and penalties.


The Trump family will be barred from any charitable organization because of  major misuse of what was supposed to be funds for charities not Trump's personal agenda.​*[SUB][/SUB]*​


----------



## Otto Brown (Jan 7, 2019)

i used to think Trump was a better person


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2019)

The Clinton Foundation was 100% legit!


----------



## BadGas (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince said:


> The Clinton Foundation was 100% legit!



100% bullshite. Pay to play


----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2019)

Otto Brown said:


> i used to think Trump was a better person




trump is known world wide as a liar, only his minions believe him & trump was never a good person   #SAD


----------

